# Heimnetz einrichten ( gelöst )

## gekko247

Hallo Zusammen,

ich habe vor einen Gentoo Server aufzusetzen.

Zu meinen Gegebenheiten:

2 x Realtek 8139 

eth0 Ist mit DSL Kabel Modem verbunden, also DHCP

eht1 Ist für das Lokale A Netz bestimmt

Was für Dienste solle auf dem Lokale Interface zur Verfügung stehen:

DHCP

DNS ( bind9 )

VDR ( läuft )

MP3 

samba ( läuft )

apache ( läuft )

Meine /etc/conf.d/net

```

config_eth1=( "192.168.0.1 netmask 255.255.255.0 brd 192.168.0.255" )

config_eth0=( "dhcp" )

dhcp_eth0="nodns nontp nonis"

```

1. Wie müsste meine /etc/dhcp/dhcpd.conf aussehen das Forwarding funktioniert?

Was müsste ich als Route Option eintragen? evtl die Mac Adresse meiner eth0

2. Was könnte Ihr mir als MP3 Dienst empfehlen, ich dachte an VDR. Aber ich hätte gern Optional auch ein Webinterface für das MP3     Streaming

Grüße Frank

----------

## disi

Wenn du webinface haben moechtest, kommt ja noch ein webserver (apache, lighttpd) hinzu, oft dann mit sql (mysql, lightsql) backend

hatte ich mal laufen und gefiel mir recht gut...

http://en.jinzora.com

oder mit mehr Frickelei:

http://neil.verplank.org/opensource/calliope/

----------

## Finswimmer

Hey!

Was du brauchst ist IPforwarding.

Bei Mp3 kann ich dir MPD empfehlen.

Da gibt es Webinterfaces und auch Windows-Clients.

Tobi

----------

## think4urs11

 *gekko247 wrote:*   

> 1. Wie müsste meine /etc/dhcp/dhcpd.conf aussehen das Forwarding funktioniert?

 

Bekommst du von deinem ISP die IP wirklich direkt via DHCP und nicht via PPPoE?

Würdest du wirklich mehrere IPs bekommen? Wenn nein brauchst du dich dhcp-forwarding nicht zu kümmern. Dann genügt die Homerouter-Guide.

 *gekko247 wrote:*   

> Was müsste ich als Route Option eintragen? evtl die Mac Adresse meiner eth0

 

Routing findet auf Layer-3 statt; MAC ist Layer-2

siehe auch die schon angesprochene Homerouter-Guide

----------

## gekko247

Hi,

 *Quote:*   

> Bekommst du von deinem ISP die IP wirklich direkt via DHCP und nicht via PPPoE?

 

Kein PPPoE, wird per DHCP bezogen.

 *Quote:*   

> Bei Mp3 kann ich dir MPD empfehlen.

 

Spiel Satz und Sieg  :Laughing: 

Grüße Frank

----------

## Finswimmer

 *gekko247 wrote:*   

> Hi,
> 
>  *Quote:*   Bekommst du von deinem ISP die IP wirklich direkt via DHCP und nicht via PPPoE? 
> 
> Kein PPPoE, wird per DHCP bezogen.
> ...

 

Dann hängt der aber an einem Router und nicht an einem reinen Modem?

Wenn dem wirklich so ist, wo bist du? (Rein Interessehalber)

Tobi

----------

## gekko247

Moin, Moin

 *Quote:*   

> Dann hängt der aber an einem Router und nicht an einem reinen Modem?

   :Laughing: 

 Das Ding hängt auch nicht an der Telefonleitung sondern am TV Kabel und über das TV Kabel wird die IP per DHCP bezogen.

Laut den Techniker der mir das Ding angebracht hat, kann man dieses Teil auch nicht im Handel kaufen.

Wer mehr über das Teil wissen will,  schaut hier. 

----------

## bbgermany

Hi,

PPPoE bzw. PPPoA wird nur mit DSL oder/und ATM Verbindungen genutzt. Kabel Internet Kunden nutzen DHCP um eine IP Adresse vom Provider zugewiesen zu bekommen.

Wenn du in deinem lokalen Netz auch einen DHCP Server betreiben möchtest, reicht die folgende Konfiguration aus um dies zu bewerkstelligen:

 */etc/dhcpd.conf wrote:*   

> 
> 
> option domain-name "lokal";
> 
> option domain-name-servers <nameserver des providers>;
> ...

 

Nun solltest du noch IP-Forwarding aktivieren und ein paar Firewallregeln mit Masqerading basteln. Dann geht das schon.

MfG. Stefan

----------

## gekko247

Hallo,

super genau das habe ich gesucht.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> option domain-name "lokal";
> 
> option domain-name-servers <nameserver des providers>;
> ...

 

Da in meinen Netz auch Bind laufen soll, könnte ich ja als domain-name-server meine DNS IP angeben und in der

named.conf

```

forwarders {

      isp-dns;

   };

```

das sollte doch passen?

Danke noch mal 

Gruss Frank

----------

## bbgermany

Hi,

ja, dass sollte so funktionieren.

MfG. Stefan

----------

